# Are the Hodge Twins natural? *They deny steroid use in this video*



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Now personally I think they are at the very least running pro hormones, but considering the way they always laugh about it when it gets brought up in their videos and the way they act, I do think they run lose dose cycles tbh. They use the overdone excuse of 'WE'D BE HUGE WITH STEROIDS' implying the classic 'jump on a few cycles and be Arnold' idea which of course is absurd to anyone who has a bloody clue on the topic.

However I understand why they have to do this, given the negative stigma of steroids today they would lose a huge amount of views and subs if they told the world they're using. But what annoys me the most is reading through the comment section. One person writes:

Talibansarewahabbis 6 hours ago

Increase your protein intake and lift heavier weights. Also cut down the junk food and eat some natural foods and work out it's all about food trust me oh and protein shakes but these days they are so expensive? the ones that actually work of course.

People like this guy are a dream come true for those who have a fitness channel. They can blow up as big as they like and just say 'I work harder in the gym than you and I take more whey, that's why I have 40lbs more muscle than you  ' and rinse them of all their money. Thing is, if you are this stupid and naive surely you deserve no sympathy if you lose anything?

Thoughts?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't really care, don't see why it matters if they are or aren't.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MF88 said:


> *Don't really care*, don't see why it matters if they are or aren't.


x2


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Now personally I think they are at the very least running pro hormones, but considering the way they always laugh about it when it gets brought up in their videos and the way they act, I do think they run lose dose cycles tbh. They use the overdone excuse of 'WE'D BE HUGE WITH STEROIDS' implying the classic 'jump on a few cycles and be Arnold' idea which of course is absurd to anyone who has a bloody clue on the topic.
> 
> However I understand why they have to do this, given the negative stigma of steroids today they would lose a huge amount of views and subs if they told the world they're using. But what annoys me the most is reading through the comment section. One person writes:
> 
> ...


I don't think they are. I think they have good genetics (both of them :lol: ) and work hard, consistently. They aren't unrealistically big for natty.

Their advice is often so poor. They need something to cover that and i'd say genetics


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Don't really care, don't see why it matters if they are or aren't.


Then why did you even reply to this thread...? Leave it for those who want to reply to the question.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, two relatively famous guys are going to admit to an illegal activity on the internet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Don't really care, don't see why it matters if they are or aren't.





AnotherLevel said:


> Then why did you even reply to this thread...? Leave it for those who want to reply to the question.


He wanted to point out how sad you are for caring about people that have no impact on your life i guess.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I think they defrost run mild courses.

They were quite small and natural looking for about 3 years, then in the space of a year they slowly blew up, probably purposely running courses that give slow lean gains and don't bloat you.

Look at their video training with Marc lobliner and look at the pic, they are on juice for sure, but they are clever dudes, they know business.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He wanted to point out how sad you are for caring about people that have no impact on your life i guess.


What in the ****?

Ah okay, so I guess I shouldn't care about the Boston bombings, had no impact on my life.

Generally should disregard foreign affairs too, has no impact on me I guess.

Why do so many threads turn into ridiculous arguments here? People just searching for some... too much test


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

If he weighs 208 lbs and is 6'3" as he claims (nobber on the left this is) then no, I doubt very much they are on steroids.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

AnotherLevel said:


> What in the ****?
> 
> Ah okay, so I guess I shouldn't care about the Boston bombings, had no impact on my life.
> 
> ...


Well said mate!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> What in the ****?
> 
> Ah okay, so I guess I shouldn't care about the Boston bombings, had no impact on my life.
> 
> ...


Problem with these type of threads is that you are asking a question that nobody on here can actually answer. All you get is opinions which are pointless if you are looking for a factual answer. This gets on people nerves after the 1000th "what cycle do IFBB pros run?" or "does this 300 lb 8% bf person look natural or not?"

I am aware of the irony of having given my opinion prior to this post......:laugh:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Their physiques are certainly achievable natural, but so are many people's on here who use AAS! Including mine! :laugh:

If they do, then of course they're not going to admit to it on youtube land, AAS are highly illegal in the U.S


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to watch a true athlete, check out Jason Genova on YouTube. He is the man, the myth, the legend.

Lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> AAS are highly illegal in the U.S


this. In america it is looked at even worse than here so the majority of people will deny it. Have a look on american forums people 230 lbs + lean claiming natty so these guys wouldnt admit it even if they did use.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> What in the ****?
> 
> Ah okay, so I guess I shouldn't care about the Boston bombings, had no impact on my life.
> 
> ...


Guess someone has upped the estrogen??


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would be ****ing HUGE!

And I'd be STRONG AS ****! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

is it illegal to admit steroid use in the states? that could be one reason or i might have just made that **** up :laugh:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I would be ****ing HUGE!
> 
> And I'd be STRONG AS ****! :lol:


LOL just watched the vid! ''I ain't wasting money on no damn anavar!''

As much as they're a couple of clowns and talk a lot of sh!t they do make me laugh!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good example : dutch scott.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they are a pair of bellends.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> good example : dutch scott.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

They admitted to a pro hormones in the past somethin about androcock, id say there natty now, at least id like to think they are


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> is it illegal to admit steroid use in the states? that could be one reason or i might have just made that **** up :laugh:


It's all about their image, keeping it clean (no pun intended) Throw out there that you are using steroids and you will lose a huge fanbase of people who want to think they can achieve a certain look natural.(imo)

Business, business, business


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Christ I must be old!

Who are they?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BritishAssassin said:


> Christ I must be old!
> 
> Who are they?


A couple of cúnts.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


>


You're doing Saltfish proud! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

They have talked in the past about using Andro (1ad) the 1test precursor. Supposedly strong stuff before it was banned and classified as a steroid. Hilarious when they talk about androcock as @Jason88 mentioned


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

People keep saying its good business

But what business..?

Do they sell supplements or something? Or just making money from youtube hits?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

L11 said:


> People keep saying its good business
> 
> But what business..?
> 
> Do they sell supplements or something? Or just making money from youtube hits?


200k+ views per vid... get some cash for every advert shown to someone before each of their videos play

They make at least average salary from all the adverts on their channels (they have multiple channels) simply due to the sheer volume of views they get. Not to mention they recently signed a TV deal for a program/interview or something like that.

If they said they were using they'd lose 80% of their subs IMO. Just be seen as 'roid freaks' who lie and are cheaters. Think Armstrong.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

And why is mentioning these helmets on here not banned yet


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

L11 said:


> People keep saying its good business
> 
> But what business..?
> 
> Do they sell supplements or something? Or just making money from youtube hits?


You ever notice they don't seem to work? That their entire schedule is training and farting around on youtube?

Average deal is about a penny per 100 views which goes up with each comment, subscription and like hence why they have so many different channels and such. Its all business and they've got the personality to pull it off as its all entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

lxm said:


> good example : dutch scott.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

They are too weak to be on gear imo.


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

All getting emotional and **** haha, either way they make £3,000 a week of that YouTube channel, they've done well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

jonesy94 said:


> All getting emotional and **** haha, either way they make £3,000 a week of that YouTube channel, they've done well.


Are you their accountant?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

they also sell merchandise for phones and tshirts etc..

so yes they run it as a business, and admiting sted use is bad for business


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

They are natural-natural pair of d1cks.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

M31 said:


> of course they do haha


They could to combined actually.

I forgot what it is but there is a site that you can get all the informatiin on views ti video clips and exactly how much in total it has earnt the uploader.

Some channel's make good doe


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Surely the payment is completely dependent on the agreement you have with the advertiser? Also it's not just about views, it's about actually ad clicks. And you get more if they get to ram their advert down the viewers throat, I mean, have the advert played before your video.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I think they r natty


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> What in the ****?
> 
> Ah okay, so I guess I shouldn't care about the Boston bombings, had no impact on my life.
> 
> ...


not sure if there on AAS, but i know your running Tren Mr Angry


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

M31 said:


> i think the adverts have to be watched and not skipped, which im sure most are. you can get paid from youtube (google) for videos and im sure its about £1 per 5000 views. adverts are random im sure as i dont think pink would try to advertise her music on their videos like ive just seen haha.


From when you think the adverts are random I know you've got it completely wrong.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> they also sell merchandise for phones and tshirts etc..
> 
> so yes they run it as a business, and admiting sted use is bad for business


What sort of a ball bag would you have to be to want to own a Hodge Twins t-shirt.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

M31 said:


> isn't payment like £1 for 5000 views or sumin. so 1 million views is £200. £3000 would need 150 million views a month.


Tbh mate im not really sure I think they make a fair amount though, it's worth keeping the channel obviously


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont think anyone can speculate their income and be accurate


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

I think they're on speed :wacko:


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

Most probably more mate, they have got a TV show coming out this summer


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's bolloks, its all advert based and sponsor based


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't ever seen them so can't comment.

As for making 3k a week...!! Don't make me laugh.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ive never seen that video, but originally. I wouldnt have put it past them.

The main thing that now makes me think they arent, is that theyve not even put on 30lb of muscle since starting training 3-4 years ago.

So personally, i think theyre natural, yes.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Google reg parks...nuff said!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Natty probably.... Bellends.... Definitely


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

1946 Mr Britain 4th

1949 Mr Britain 1st

1950 Best Developed Athlete in America - IFBB, Tall, 1st

1950 Best Developed Athlete in America - IFBB, Overall Winner Mr Europe

1950 Overall Winner Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 2nd

1951 Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 1st

1951 Mr Universe - NABBA, Overall Winner

1958 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 1st

1958 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Overall Winner

1965 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 1st

1965 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Overall Winner

1970 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 2nd

1971 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 3rd

1973 Mr Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 2nd

...and this is from a natural bodybuilder! Tbhe Hodgetwins are natty man, good black guy genetics, they have ran ph before the odd time as stated in an earlier vid, wouldnt do much tbh anyway!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

M31 said:


> of course they do haha





Sku11fk said:


> They could to combined actually.
> 
> I forgot what it is but there is a site that you can get all the informatiin on views ti video clips and exactly how much in total it has earnt the uploader.
> 
> Some channel's make good doe


There is one channel (totally unrelated to bodybuilding) that has over 3 million subscribers, the owner of the channel makes an estimated £350,000 per year.

- I have no idea what the channel offers I just found a list of the biggest YouTube channels on Google.

As already said they sell t-shirts and other merchandise.

I think they are natural. Why is there always a witch hunt when someone says they are natural? Why is it so hard to believe?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> There is one channel (totally unrelated to bodybuilding) that has over 3 million subscribers, the owner of the channel makes an estimated £350,000 per year.
> 
> - I have no idea what the channel offers I just found a list of the biggest YouTube channels on Google.
> 
> ...


But they have admitted to andro use, so... Not natty!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

They look too small to be taking anything.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> But they have admitted to andro use, so... Not natty!


You wouldn't consider yourself natural if you used just once, several years ago?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> But they have admitted to andro use, so... Not natty!


I'm natty and been off 11 weeks now!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris Jones in Physiques of Greatness is Natty and in much better shape then these 2 jokers,

His channel is pretty good too:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PhysiquesOfGreatness/videos?view=0


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> There is one channel (totally unrelated to bodybuilding) that has over 3 million subscribers, the owner of the channel makes an estimated £350,000 per year.
> 
> - I have no idea what the channel offers I just found a list of the biggest YouTube channels on Google.
> 
> ...


Think her name is Jenna Marbles, she makes random videos that get millions of views because she's pretty hot lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> They look too small to be taking anything.


The only time you've seen them is obviously just their heads and shoulders in their normal videos and in their gym videos normally with hoodies on.

They are clever dudes, but search tmw Marc lobliner, find the video with them and Marc l in the thumbnail.

It's plainly obvious there that they were on a course during that photo, they were huge, pumped up, and at a low bf%, but compared to 2 years ago must have put on a tonne of mass.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> They look too small to be taking anything.


The only time you've seen them is obviously just their heads and shoulders in their normal videos and in their gym videos normally with hoodies on.

They are clever dudes, but search tmw Marc lobliner, find the video with them and Marc l in the thumbnail.

It's plainly obvious there that they were on a course during that photo, they were huge, pumped up, and at a low bf%, but compared to 2 years ago must have put on a tonne of mass.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

In for pics of the Hodge twins...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

I love how people can say for certain that all these YouTube heroes are natty.

Do you live with them?

For the record the hodge twins are great entertainment though


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Who give a fcuk!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> A couple of cúnts.


Stealing this here image from @Hotdog147 as its perfect:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Why all the hate towards them? I think they're great. Wouldn't take any advice from them and tbh I doubt half the people who watch them do.

They've even called themselves broscience certified ... so it's not like they're masquerading as guru's etc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> You wouldn't consider yourself natural if you used just once, several years ago?


u either natty or ur not


----------

